# Anybody taken their parrot camping ??



## 100125 (Jul 20, 2006)

We're hopefully going to take Bruce (our African Grey) camping in the motorhome. Anybody got experience and tips for us

Cheers

Dave


----------



## 95853 (Jul 25, 2005)

Not me, but I have seen a parrot motorhoming.

They used to fold out the rear cycle carrier at strap the cage to that during the day. Dont think it travelled on there tho!


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

i am sure somone said there was an mhf member who took hers

stew


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

Seen a few on my travels...........can't see a problem, but read it this first.......


Ray, an RVer from Omaha, travels in his motorhome with a talkative but foul-mouthed parrot. One day in a campground near Gila Bend, Ariz., the bird's swearing got to be too much. So Ray grabbed it by the throat and yelled "Stop it!" But only minutes later, the bird was swearing again.


The next day, the bird yelled so loudly that the couple next door in a big fifth wheel stopped by to demand its silence. Desperate, Ray locked the bird in a kitchen cabinet. But it didn't help: the bird kept right on swearing. The next day, the bird was even worse. So, as a last resort, Ray tossed it into his spacious Dometic freezer. After five minutes, all was quiet. Worried the bird might be freezing, Ray took it out. "I'm sorry," confessed the suddenly polite bird. "I promise to never swear again."

Ray was astonished. He couldn't understand the change in attitude.

"By the way," asked the parrot, "what did the chicken do?"


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hymmi use to take her's to the rallies.

Olley


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Please somebody take our neighbours parrot too ! They're lovely people and so I don't complain but it is driving us mad. It's outdoors all the time now and it's just learnt how to imitate a microwave and a burglar alarm. Add this to it's repertoire of bizarre sounds and you'll understand why we have even been on the net to find out if there is a crime of parroticide. 

(Only joking.. aren't I ?)

G


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi G. I didn't know you were a neighbour of ours. you have described our African Grey to a T. The neighbours say they love it as they know someone is around.
We haven't taken him with us yet but there were 3 african greys at Lincoln recently. As you say, Jean (Hymmi) takes hers with them.
Cheers Sid


----------



## 97051 (Dec 27, 2005)

we take our african grey all the time , no probs , except he has a cheeky way of saying , what ya doing - nosy bugger , very opportune at times :wink:   , just beware not to leave him on show when your not at home , rich pikins for a sneak thief :evil:


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

We stayed at a CC site a couple of years ago where there was a unit with a parrot (or two). It was remarkably noisy. Luckily we found a pitch at the other end of the site

I only hope yours doesn't learn to imitate a generator !

Steve


----------



## 100125 (Jul 20, 2006)

Thanks for the replies.

We're worried about the peace and quiet and the theft aspect too  

Don't have to worry about the swearing....yet


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

We always take our budgie away with us. Maybe not a parrot in the real sense. She loves it, and calla and responds to other wild birds. She also sulks when we get back home. Likewise my dog refuses to get into the mh when we pack up but is first in and immovable when we start to kit up for a trip!


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

homenaway said:


> I only hope yours doesn't learn to imitate a generator Steve


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: @ Steve

or an air con 8O


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

We often take three little monkeys with us... :lol:


----------

